# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Сборка игрового системного блока (25 000руб)

## ruslan0603

Нужна помощь знающих людей по сборке игрового системного блока с максимальной производительностью, бюджет - 25 000 руб. Ребят, нужно подобрать СБ либо тут www.compasstudio.ru , или тут http://megacom.my1.ru/load/prajs_lis..._2010/1-1-0-38. Главное где лучше купить и что... Прошу помочь, кто знает и может)

----------


## Slater

> Нужна помощь знающих людей по сборке игрового системного блока с максимальной производительностью, бюджет - 25 000 руб. Ребят, нужно подобрать СБ либо тут www.compasstudio.ru , или тут http://megacom.my1.ru/load/prajs_lis..._2010/1-1-0-38. Главное где лучше купить и что... Прошу помочь, кто знает и может)


собирайте на сокете АМ 3, процессор и видеокарту выбирайте исходя из бюджета на месте, потому что чаще всего не все есть в наличии из представленного в интернете.
пример:
мат. плата АМ3, поддержка ОЗУ типа DDR3
процессор например АМД Феном 2 Х4 (четырехядерный)
видеокарта с памятью не ниже 512 мб
Озу 4 гб. 
жесткий диск и привод, корпус на свой вкус и бюджет
БП не ниже 500 вт.

----------

